# March Matchbox Madness!!!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

If there’s one thing I love about going to hobby shops, it’s seeing some of the old stuff that’s for sale there. Most shops carry the newest and shiniest, but a lot of them also have a section for old collections that have been bought, and that’s where I love to hang out.

With all the current travel restrictions, hobby shop runs have been off the table for a while, but thankfully, a local shop came to the rescue with a buy of 1,200-odd old kits!!! Of course, my heart leapt at the prospect, and I wasn’t disappointed!

Among these time-travelers were boxes of Matchbox kits, and you know me… I do love me some Matchbox! I managed to get 20 of them that I didn’t already have, plus some other goodies! Check out this haul at the link below, and don’t forget to vote at the bottom of my page! There’s a lot to love here!









Matchbox Mega-Score – March 2021


You can’t see most of what’s in there, but trust me, a lot of Matchbox-y goodness awaits! If you’ve seen any of my other “Score” articles, then you know one thing I love is being able t…




adamrehorn.wordpress.com


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

To many great choices but the P 38 is most interesting to me at the moment!


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I know what you mean. I mean... it's like a Classic Kit overdose! 

Did you vote for the Lightning on the poll then?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I think I did - did it not capture?


----------



## canalnoises (Apr 14, 2020)

I had no idea Matchbox made model kits. Very cool finds!


----------

